# Huilu's "Wandering Tower" Story Blog: Feedback please!!!



## Huilunsoittaja

Yeah, back when blogs were started here, I called my entire short story section of my blog "The Wandering Tower" Blog, named after one of Prokofiev's own creations. I was very excited to find out that he wrote lots of short stories too, we must have many things in common after all.

So what did you think of the latest story I posted? It took me a long long time to do the actual historical research, in which I melded fictional events into. You may never know which are real events, and which aren't, but perhaps that's the mystery I will leave with you all. :tiphat:

And as for my other past uploaded stories, how did you all like those? I want feedback! I'm always a writer-in-training, there are many things I see can see myself improving upon, particularly imagery, word choice, etc.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

By give feedback, I mean leave a comment on this post, or any other story post.  I'm serious, I want to hear your opinions, good or bad!


----------

